# Recessive trait het "markers", real or imaginary?



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

I've seen over the years quite a few claims of being able to see het markers for various genes that have made me quite skeptical. Claims about het amel or hypo or diffused or sunkissed or motley or.... 

So now that I know a significant portion of this snake's genetics, being a charcoal with at least 3 proven hets, is anyone able to point to me exactly where they see the markers for these hets?

Hatchling:










1 year old:










2 years old:










3 years old:











Eye closeup:










Head pattern close up:










Belly:


----------



## NexivRed (Jul 11, 2012)

Do charcoals normally get yellow on the chin?


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Some don't, some do. Charcoal yellow tends to be more lemon/pastel while anery yellow tends to be more mustardy.


----------



## NexivRed (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh, okay. Wonder if my pewter will show any as she grows.


----------

